# Prices in ten years



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Looking at the 70's and 80's cars that are now being seen as classics and wth prices rising accordingly, what are peoples predictions on the prices of all of the GTR models?

Just looking in the cars for sale section and its pretty clear there aren't as many cars for sale that there was even just a year or two ago (except the 35 lol, where there are plenty).

Personally, I suspect the following:

R32's - £20k-£30k
R33's - £15k -£30k
R34's - £40k - £60k
R35's - £10k - £25k?

Be interesting to heat what others think

PS this isn't a 'my models better than yours' its simply trying to justify our cars as investments lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i cant see r32s or r33s going up like that except massivly modified or bone stock pristine examples, the r34s are always gonna fetch a premium even more so now imo as the r35 is completely different and not comparable, the r34 is the end of the rb26 and that will reflect forever imo.
when the r35s hit rock bottom thats when il be buying one 

i can see r35s being quite cheap in the next few years......


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I think your prediction is fairly accurate. As much as i would love 34's to be worth 60k, that maybe stretching it a little though. People have been saying for years the prices will continue to drop and they have stabilised and in some cases increased.

The biggest factors will be the condition of the cars and the numbers still left in 10 years time. Good condition cars that havent been modified too much- by that i mean modifications that are likely to limit the potential buyers such as lairy bodykits, over the top resprays, will fetch a good price. And although they will never be an investment in profit terms, they may yield a decent return if you can bare to part with it.

Unfortunately for the 35 they will probably be the worst affected due to the numbers available.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

R32 will definitely command top prices in the future, inv dependent upon condition of course. 

The R35 as its widely available will start to fall past R32 prices. it that will probs take 5/10 years at least, already for some they have fallen below rare 34's. The reason will be how many r32 are you likely to see that haven't rusted or are falling to bits, the clean well looked after ones will be at a premium

Prices for the 35 have come down and will continue to fall, the classics will gain, moreso the 32 and 34.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> R32 will definitely command top prices in the future, inv dependent upon condition of course.
> 
> The R35 as its widely available will start to fall past R32 prices. it that will probs take 5 years at least, already for some they have fallen below rare 34's
> 
> Prices for the 35 have come down and will continue to fall, the classics will gain, moreso the 32 and 34.


Wasn't the 32 produced in the largest numbers?

I think the 34 will increase simply because of the perceived desirability and the low numbers available.

The 33 suffers from a bad image, predominately from the large number of GTS variants in this variety, but I believe GTR's will continue to rise in price and in line with 32's (all IMO obviously lol).


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Yep they were, but there's not many really good examples out there.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Personally, I suspect the following:
> R32's - £20k-£30k
> R33's - £15k -£30k
> R34's - £40k - £60k
> R35's - £10k - £25k?


I don't think you are far off, maybe a bit generous to the R34.
Assuming we are talking about good examples worthy of classic status.

The R35 is going to drop as they get older.
Problem with them is the running costs and the fact they are a mass produced worldwide available vehicle.
You'll be able to get a well used one around 10-15k I'd have thought at 10-12 years old.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

32 and 34 prices will go up.

already starting to see this happen slowly.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wait for a few more of the ropey ones with cheap wheels and bodykit to die, then what's left will be worth more.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

As much as I hate them, look at fords as an example, taking it further the Ford Caprick -

Ten years ago, the Caprick Brooklands was the one to have, circa £7-10k, with the likes of Caprick 1.6 Layyyyyzeerrrrrrs, going for about £300, now though you're looking at min £3k, thats 10x increase and the brooklands are probably £10k plus for a good one.

It comes down to supply and demand and as much as the laser owners would probably prefer a brooklands, the fact that the 1.6 is more freely available and at a lower price, in itself makes them more desirable and pushes the prices up


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am not sure the R35 will drop to 10K though. They are not what I'd term 'mass produced'. Sure there are more than R34s, but they are still relatively rare and desirable. Maybe £20K?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am not sure the R35 will drop to 10K though. They are not what I'd term 'mass produced'. Sure there are more than R34s, but they are still relatively rare and desirable. Maybe £20K?


Whats the difference between them an say a M6?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

One's a BMW?


I confess I don't know production numbers between the two models. But I don't think young blokes want M6s more than GTRs!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> I think your prediction is fairly accurate. As much as i would love 34's to be worth 60k, that maybe stretching it a little though. People have been saying for years the prices will continue to drop and they have stabilised and in some cases increased.
> 
> The biggest factors will be the condition of the cars and the numbers still left in 10 years time. Good condition cars that havent been modified too much- by that i mean modifications that are likely to limit the potential buyers such as lairy bodykits, over the top resprays, will fetch a good price. And although they will never be an investment in profit terms, they may yield a decent return if you can bare to part with it.
> 
> Unfortunately for the 35 they will probably be the worst affected due to the numbers available.


Totally agree, although I still feel 'the best' 34's will go for a fair old sum!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am not sure the R35 will drop to 10K though. They are not what I'd term 'mass produced'. Sure there are more than R34s, but they are still relatively rare and desirable. Maybe £20K?


The cheaper unloved ones are already heading towards 35k and they are not even four years old yet. As time goes on and motoring costs increase they'll be cheap because people won't be able to afford to run them. There are too many to be something special, like the R34.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Will certainly be interesting to see, but I would be surprised!!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> One's a BMW?
> 
> 
> I confess I don't know production numbers between the two models. But I don't think young blokes want M6s more than GTRs!


I was using it as an example of a £80k grand tourer that can be had for £12-£15k and not even ten years old yet.

Desirability will be the factor and of course availability


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not really sure the M6 example is comparable though. It doesn't have the cache of a GTR surely?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I've seen it happen with BMW E30 M3's, which is not all that dissimilar to the designed intentions of the 32 GT-R. Prices of the BMW's dropped for a while, then even rusty M3's have gone up in price, although the really good ones are the examples that command the highest prices. Rare models too. Last year a low mileage original E30 M3 Evo II sold for around 80K GBP. 

Hakosuka Skylines weren't nearly as valuable 10 years ago as they are now and if you look at what the GT-R's prices have done there it's quite remarkable. $150,000 USD is not unusual for a pristine example nowadays. 

Bearing in mind the 32's heritage, it's already a car that's going up steadily in price in Japan. Seeing what older models have done - It would be stupid to think they wouldn't - it's one of the best cars made by the Japanese during the bubble era, if not the best. 
Remember also come 2014 the Americans will start to seek out 1989's to finally be able to legally import them. Unfortunately the majority of people interested from the US tend to be young dreamers who think it'll be easy to buy them cheaply when the time comes as they exist on every street corner of Japan... They don't now and they'll be pretty much all gone by then I suspect. 

Parts are also becoming a difficulty for these as Nissan discontinues goods. Supplies are drying up. This in turn will lead to specialist suppliers catering to Japanese primarily having parts available. I've seen the same pattern happen with AE86 parts which are of course 80's cars. Parts get more expensive as time goes on. 

32 prices will go up and this will have a knock on effect on 33's and 34's. 35 GT-R's are a different car that's not all that friendly to DIY tuning, etc. so it'll appeal to a different sort of enthusiast market as they get older but for sure their prices will go down.

There are other cars too that will also go up in value as time goes on, not just the GT-R Skyline, but that's for other discussions I guess.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Not really sure the M6 example is comparable though. It doesn't have the cache of a GTR surely?


I suspect the 'M' badge has as large a following as the GTR one, although admittedly the M6 is probably the ugly duckling (not that the 35 is a looker). 

Don't get me wrong, the 35 could perhaps hold at its current level, but personally I don't think so.

Maybe the 996 turbo is a better comparison, again they can be had for £15k now - but I believe this is the lowest they'll go, before they start to become a classic and maybe go back up to £30k+ and maybe the 35 will yoyo in this manor


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Totally agree, although I still feel 'the best' 34's will go for a fair old sum!


I agree a pristine Nur will fetch a tidy sum. Maybe i was too quick to down play the 60k mark.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The 996 is the ugly duckling of the more recent shapes, but I think you're probably right. 996's won't stay cheap forever, although they're quite specialist cars and the cheap ones are usually quite tired by now. 

I remember when Ferrari GT-4's were quite unwanted, the ugly ducklings of Ferrari entry coupes in the 90's - could be had for around 5-7K GBP. Amazing to see what's being asked for them now. Used Ferrari 308 GT4 for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 697452)

Although it's difficult to imagine the R35 GT-R becoming a classic so early in the day, if Crapis (Capris) can, then surely icons like the GT-R can too. Time will tell, but the ones to watch for the next few years will be 32's I believe.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> The 996 is the ugly duckling of the more recent shapes, but I think you're probably right. 996's won't stay cheap forever, although they're quite specialist cars and the cheap ones are usually quite tired by now.
> 
> I remember when Ferrari GT-4's were quite unwanted, the ugly ducklings of Ferrari entry coupes in the 90's - could be had for around 5-7K GBP. Amazing to see what's being asked for them now. Used Ferrari 308 GT4 for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 697452)
> 
> Although it's difficult to imagine the R35 GT-R becoming a classic so early in the day, if Crapis (Capris) can, then surely icons like the GT-R can too. Time will tell, but the ones to watch for the next few years will be 32's I believe.


Its an interesting subject that will affect us all - we can but enjoy the cars we have and rest in the knowledge that they'll always be an icon of sorts and unlikely to ever dip to the prices seen 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Its an interesting subject that will affect us all - we can but enjoy the cars we have and rest in the knowledge that they'll always be an icon of sorts and unlikely to ever dip to the prices seen 3 or 4 years ago


:clap:

Makes for interesting decisions in the next few years. Refreshing parts could be the best way to go!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm Planing keeping my r35 for atleast another 2 to 3 years so I hope they don't drop price stupidly like under the 20k mark what do u guys think they will fetch in a few years?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I personally think a well kept 09 will be in the £22-£25k, but there will almost certainly be a few dogs out there as the market opens up to those who can afford to buy but not to maintain come into the fray and undoubtably these will be the ones that drag the market down - remember, because the car is now produced on a mass level, not everyone buying/keeping is an enthusiast - again just my opinion, but common sense dictates this in my eyes


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> R32's - £20k-£30k
> R33's - £15k -£30k
> R34's - £40k - £60k
> R35's - £10k - £25k?


Really cant see it,400R on here started at £50k now £25k not sold, Nur spec on Ebay started at £70k now £38k not sold,both for sale for over a year.

Also how much money are you going to have to spend on a GT-R to keep it the road in ten years !

Maybe totally stock very low mileage cars,will make big money but that goes without saying.

For me the only GT-R worth mega money is a Hakosuka :thumbsup:


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm afraid the prices are just going to keep falling (IMO). To sell at higher prices you need buyers and unfortunately there aren't a lot of them about, especially in the UK. The current climate is demanding smaller cheaper to run cars, not fuel guzzling sports cars. GTR's seem to be dropping fast in price.


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

*amateur breakdown*

An interesting test is to look at the numbers for sale - conveniently, in the UK, Pistonheads has them side by side. 32s and 34s are always fairly closely matched around the 20 mark (which is less than three years ago), 33s double that amount which may or may not be accounted for by the huge number of gts(etc)s.. and 35 is the 5th most common Nissan model listed. 

32s are always going to be the start of the rb26, plus they have actual international race pedigree. Good lines for a car of that vintage, too. Getting to that stage where they are a true classic now and can't see the prices dropping.

33s are marmite looks wise. Can't imagine they will drop any lower (for a good one..), the price you are paying for a car that fast is silly cheap! Don't see them ever being worth as much as a 32.

34s confuse me; can't quite understand why they have held their value so well. Just to be clear, I have one (biased much), but the fact is that they still look pretty much up to date for what they are. Scarcity must have something to do with it, especially the limited run versions - a really decent NUR is not far from, or even at, 02 list price (inflation notwithstading). Does help that the usual 500odd horse is still enough to leave most of the new porsches for dust (but that goes for all rb26 gtrs).

Not sure about how much prices are going to up in the near future though; the achilles heel is always going to be that they are viewed as Japcrap by anyone with the money to pay the big bucks outside of Japan. It's a generation thing. Once the current 20-30 year olds grow up to have enough to blow on a car collection, things might change. The Lexus LFA is helping rehabilitate the Japanese brand image to those who might normally be buying Ferraris and equivalent undriveable penis extensions. Because these are the people with the money to drive the prices of the vintage stuff up in the near future.

There are just too many r35s around, in my humble opinion, for them to ever really take off as an investment. You can get one (09) now for a fair bit under 30k, if you are willing to be cheeky. I've had the conversations, just out of interest, with some of the vendors. That's what, 50-60% in four years? Could you buy a 99 r34 for 22 odd k in 03? or a 89 r32 for well under 10k pounds in 93? I don't know, actually really interested.

In conclusion, 32s up well over inflation, 33s i'd hope up over 5 years but not convinced, 34s probabaly fairly flat for while or following inflation before people start seeing them as a classic and while the shitty ones get worse; then really up. This is for clean and useable examples. 
As someone mentioned, r35s have too many things going against them; high upkeep costs even as standard, ongoing and high volume production which won't stop in the near future, and as unpopular as this view is going to be, a lot (not all!) are bought on the same premise as most (not all!) 911s. Ie by the wrong kind of people to ever make them desirable to those who drive prices up, and only as an accessory or as an alternative to a 911/m3/anything showy in the same price band. 89-02 gtrs were more of an enthusiasts car, for those who knew at least a little bit. So r35s down until well after they cease production.

Hope I haven't insulted too many members! Interesting thread, thanks for posting.

j


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

As with 911s etc the real high prices will be paid by classic car nuts who want a GTR rather than GTR nuts who want a classic

They want

Rare models , rare colours or special editions

Cars in original factory spec unless it is a known and documented modified car that has acheived something (then that will be serious money)

It isnt all about age although earlier cars in top condition will be generally worth more because they are harder to get in top condition (had longer to rust)

34 s are rare because of the number made
32 s are rare because few are left in the condition the classic collector wants., 

As for really highly modded cars they will get left behind (comparitavely) but not for quite a few years and like 33s will not go down .

The above has happened with 911s which has the same kind of standing as a GTR (outside this forum that is )


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Moddingdog said:


> I'm afraid the prices are just going to keep falling (IMO). To sell at higher prices you need buyers and unfortunately there aren't a lot of them about, especially in the UK. The current climate is demanding smaller cheaper to run cars, not fuel guzzling sports cars. GTR's seem to be dropping fast in price.


Not looking to argue but R34 prices are increasing according to Pistonheads. There are a few R34's priced around the 38k mark with a few in the 28k mark. Some will go for the early 20k mark for quick sale but those who can wait will evenutually get there price.

I do agree with the small car economy trend at the moment but i think this will open the door for more people to have something like a GTR in garage.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

asiasi said:


> Really cant see it,400R on here started at £50k now £25k not sold, Nur spec on Ebay started at £70k now £38k not sold,both for sale for over a year.
> 
> Also how much money are you going to have to spend on a GT-R to keep it the road in ten years !
> 
> ...


That 400R didn't have genuine mileage and has been in an accident as well as having had a full respray - all as confirmed by the owner who I spoke with at length. Not a big accident mind, but it's changed considerably and a purist wouldn't want that when spending that sort of money. Had it all been as original as it looks, we would have bought and returned it to Japan where it would have sold for considerably more than the price the seller was offering it at. He's now withdrawn it from sale, as I understand it. He would do well to keep it, as someday that car will be worth a lot more than currently.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

GTR Cook said:


> Not looking to argue but R34 prices are increasing according to Pistonheads. There are a few R34's priced around the 38k mark with a few in the 28k mark. Some will go for the early 20k mark for quick sale but those who can wait will evenutually get there price.
> 
> I do agree with the small car economy trend at the moment but i think this will open the door for more people to have something like a GTR in garage.


What they are advertised for and what they sell for are totally different. I have been looking at buying an R34 GTR or R35 recently and watching the same cars appearing and as mentioned they start off at a high price and just keep falling, or just sit there on Pistonheads/ebay etc, week after week.


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

try WE BUY ANY CAR.....

was offered £23k for an 09, with 19k on the clock, FSH.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

shh! said:


> try WE BUY ANY CAR.....
> 
> was offered £23k for an 09, with 19k on the clock, FSH.


That's not really surprising though, nobody in their right mind would sell to them. They just offer a ridiculous undervalue.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

weve got an r34 in the family thats done 15000miles from new! bone stock, uk car chassis no 34

my brothers thinking of selling but ive said not to, 

one tiny stone chip on the whole car.. concours condition..

its in storage and wont be used.. ive said its going to go up in value, the insurance value it at 36k, 
and if the worst happened and it did get stolen how do you replace it? 
in my eyes its impossible! 

but in short the good ones are going up in value guaranteed..


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

nailsgtr600 said:


> weve got an r34 in the family thats done 15000miles from new! bone stock, uk car chassis no 34
> 
> my brothers thinking of selling but ive said not to,
> 
> ...


£50k odd new and driven for 15000 miles, to me that's not going up in value, that's a waste of the original money

A car is to be driven, especially an old Datsun for christs sake


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> £50k odd new and driven for 15000 miles, to me that's not going up in value, that's a waste of the original money
> 
> A car is to be driven, especially an old Datsun for christs sake



he is the second owner... 
he works throughout the summer season, 7 days a week! so never ever gets time, which isnt his choice i guess!

and in the winter months the garage door doesnt even get opened!


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Seen this advertised for a while and think they have no chance selling at that price.

Used GTR V-SPEC 2 600 Miles!!! LIKE NEW! for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 995859)


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

its been spoken about before on the forum, i dont think its genuine! the add or seller.. i'll try and find the post..

and theres always someone to pay them prices.. at the end of the day and decent esort Rs turbo in concours condition goes for teens now days, escort cossies 20's and so on


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

i think the r35 will be down to a very low price in 10 years.....
this is due to the complexity of it, i.e. high maintenance costs.etc.
just look at all the modification threads on here....
most r32/33/34 's are modied by their owner.
the 35's that are being modified at the moment ,
are either tuners such as jurgen or paul whiffin doing their own cars or 
cheque book mechanics.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

shh! said:


> i think the r35 will be down to a very low price in 10 years.....
> this is due to the complexity of it, i.e. high maintenance costs.etc.
> just look at all the modification threads on here....
> most r32/33/34 's are modied by their owner.
> ...



In the interest of being fair, I think most projects on new models start out by tuning companies. Eventually as people who have the skills to work on 35s and the cars are out of warranty, I am sure more work will be done by the owners.

What will damage the R35 resale value are all these big stickers they keep putting on them!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> What will damage the R35 resale value are all these big stickers they keep putting on them!


:chuckle:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> Looking at the 70's and 80's cars that are now being seen as classics and wth prices rising accordingly, what are peoples predictions on the prices of all of the GTR models?
> 
> Just looking in the cars for sale section and its pretty clear there aren't as many cars for sale that there was even just a year or two ago (except the 35 lol, where there are plenty).
> 
> ...


Lol at the R35 prices being the lowest in the Skyline section  

Personally I wouldn't think of any car as an investment I think with all the rises in fuel prices, insurance etc etc I think car prices will fall. I'm also not sure for example the R32's will rise 22k in 10 years? That like 2k a year? I'm sure if that was the case everyone would want one. Plus as the cars get older parts get rarer and the owners who 'want' to own one gets narrower. But who really knows there are to many variables!!!!

Personally I live for now, I loved my old R34 GTR I had in the same way I do the R35 but seeing is an investment errm no, I have second houses, shares and savings for that. I may buy a R32/4 again at some point but I don't think it will be for 30k


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Ignoring inflation I'd say;

32 £30k

33 £5k

34 £7k

35 £10k

The 32 is the only one that has something special about it.


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

here's a challenge - may be off point. Name one producation car model built between '98 and '03 which has done better than 40% depreciation for a standard low mileage example (as the r34 gtr). 1.Ferrari Enzo, 2...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

nickedclogs said:


> here's a challenge - may be off point. Name one producation car model built between '98 and '03 which has done better than 40% depreciation for a standard low mileage example (as the r34 gtr). 1.Ferrari Enzo, 2...


Gt3 rs?
Ferrari 360?
Gallardo?

Agreed there's not many


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Think lotus exige I could be wrong


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Morgan aero 8


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

carbonfootprint said:


> Ignoring inflation I'd say;
> 
> 32 £30k
> 
> ...


I wish you were right as I have a stock Rust free 32GTR but those are numbers are way out IMHO

I dont think a low mileage mint 32 will ever be worth more than a similar 34GTR let alone four times as much 

( BTW If any one wants a swop just let me know  )


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Morgan aero 8


Well found (though couldn't find a 360 in the UK for more than half the list price of the model). Point I'm trying to make really is that the comparative lack of depreciation of the 34 (and the others), and appreciation in some cases, surely must be a pretty good indicator of things to come. A 34 could be 15 years old now - worldwide, does it really look like the price is going to drop any further? The others even more so!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

nickedclogs said:


> Well found (though couldn't find a 360 in the UK for more than half the list price of the model). Point I'm trying to make really is that the comparative lack of depreciation of the 34 (and the others), and appreciation in some cases, surely must be a pretty good indicator of things to come. A 34 could be 15 years old now - worldwide, does it really look like the price is going to drop any further? The others even more so!


Nope I totally agree. 

I think the gtr brand is very string, despite the modest dilution by the 35. 

Simple supply, demand and desirability mean that there will always be a market for these cars which as they get rarer can only push prices up


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

uk 34's are worth shit 
nobody want them

Bottom of the barrell rust buckets


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

& leave ford capri alone ............

esp white jps £££££££$$$$$$$


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> I wish you were right as I have a stock Rust free 32GTR but those are numbers are way out IMHO
> 
> I dont think a low mileage mint 32 will ever be worth more than a similar 34GTR let alone four times as much
> 
> ( BTW If any one wants a swop just let me know  )


For me the similarity between the GTR and Bmw M3 is uncanny in this regard. 

The E30, the original with the race heritage is the one to have, the E36, the least desirable (R33) and then the attempt at recapturing the essence of the original, the E46 (R34). 
They even have special editions like the CSL that hold value like the Nürs probably will. 

Either way the R32 is the one and only Godzilla :bowdown1:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

bobwoolmer said:


> uk 34's are worth shit
> nobody want them
> 
> Bottom of the barrell rust buckets


You must of been looking at some shit ones then bob, 
Or we must have a gem!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

carbonfootprint said:


> For me the similarity between the GTR and Bmw M3 is uncanny in this regard.
> 
> The E30, the original with the race heritage is the one to have, the E36, the least desirable (R33) and then the attempt at recapturing the essence of the original, the E46 (R34).
> They even have special editions like the CSL that hold value like the Nürs probably will.
> ...


But prices now hardly back this arguement up. 33's remain more expensive than 32's and considering we're talking about cars that are nigh on 20 years old, I can't see the void changing


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Actually they do but it takes quite a while to happen 

33s may be worth more today than 32s but a few years ago the gap was definately widerl and that gap is definately closing . 
It is only a matter of time (IMHO) before these will meet and then go the other way. It isnt a question of if but when. 

This is the norm in the classic sports car market (which I used to be in as a full time job) . 

Pick any classic sports car - e type, 911 , MGs etc the trends are the same 

I have watched the Porsche market closely as I have a 1973 911.

I bought it over 25 years ago for £5.5K . At the time the later impact bumper models were costing at least double that.
Over the years the values became closer and now a pre impact bumper 911 is worth loads more if it is in decent order. 
And if it is mint then it is worth nearly double the later model if it is original spec.

The other thing to do is to make the car a replica of the most sought after model .
For the 911 thats a 1973 Carrera for GTRs I supose a N1 would be the obvious choice. 
As the values of mint examples of the most sought after models go through the roof they will be out of reach of most people so replicas will become acceptable and desirable .

And if you dont think this will happen with GTRs , it already has simply look at the halosuka


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

So out of curiosity, we have mentioned mint standard examples and i think RSVFOUR is spot on with his post. Where would this leave cars with proper nismo parts fitted? So R33s with 400R kits and R34s with RTUNE and ZTUNE parts for example?

Would cars like this be more desirable or would this hold back the potential value, what do people think?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I think quality parts that were most desirable back in the day will remain valuable on a good car. Take a look at discontinued parts from Nismo such as the Titanium strut bar, or genuine Nismo N1 bumper ducts, Steering wheels, seats, etc. All these discontinued parts fetch strong money in Japan. It won't suddenly stop, these parts will always command high prices, higher as time goes on and demand is stronger than supply. I see it with S30 parts we're trying to buy for a customer. Crazy prices for things that are just minor upgrades. 
That's not to say all modified cars will be more desirable, but quality parts from Nismo and such like will add desirability. Just like modified Renault A110's for example, or Renault 5 Turbo II's (I know because we're in the process of restoring one). They're not cheaper because they're modified, it's the other way provided it's done to the best possible standards. Just MHO, but I knew years ago Skylines would go up in price and many didn't believe me then either...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> Actually they do but it takes quite a while to happen
> 
> 33s may be worth more today than 32s but a few years ago the gap was definately widerl and that gap is definately closing .
> It is only a matter of time (IMHO) before these will meet and then go the other way. It isnt a question of if but when.
> ...


Well use my caprick example - 1.6 laser 10 years ago = £300 - now £2k - Brooklands Caprick 10 years ago = £8k - now £10k 
Using that logic the less desirable model has shown a massive percentage increase.


Obviously I'm biased, but I think that a Midnight Purple R33 in mint condition, will be an appreciating asset and I think I'm fairly close with my initial appraisal in prices - I really can't see the R32 overtaking everything (in mean value) but we'll have to resurrect this thread in 10 years to see lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Look at the price of this!:nervous:

??????R34V-SPE????????????????7?KM? - Yahoo!??????

I'd love to buy a limited edition car like this and stick it in a controlled environment for ten years. Probably a better investment than a pension!


----------



## GTR GARAGE JPN (Feb 1, 2013)

As long as demand for well-maintained BNR32s outruns supply there iss every reason to expect their value to increase substantially. Based on my own personal experience dealing in cars here in Japan, I would not be surprised at all if the market value of the BNR32 exceeds that of the BCNR33. Demand seems to be leaning towards the R32 and I've been shocked by how cheap I've seen some R33s go for. Obviously, it hasn't shifted yet, but it is bound to happen.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

nailsgtr600 said:


> You must of been looking at some shit ones then bob,
> Or we must have a gem!


Your lucky then (£££££:chuckle 

i think most of the rotton ones have gone to europe 

Middlehurst should never have cut corners on undersealing them when new


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

I probably won't own my car in 10 years time, but I reckon you can swap the estimated values of the R32 and R34 in the first post. R35's like most modern cars will probably be very cheap, due to reliability issues associated with corroded wiring and the high repair costs.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Natbrat300 said:


> I probably won't own my car in 10 years time, but I reckon you can swap the estimated values of the R32 and R34 in the first post. R35's like most modern cars will probably be very cheap, due to reliability issues associated with corroded wiring and the high repair costs.



R32gtr's will ever be worth as much as r34gtr's, not even in 100 years, similar specs that is.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

like Miguel says that's why you need to buy your self a very rare car with ALL the bits made by Nismo ,that no one else can buy .


----------



## R32 Martin (Feb 26, 2013)

I reckon the R32 will follow E30 M3's, 3-door RS Cosworth's and Evo Integrale's into £15-25K territory and stay there pretty soon, especially for unmodified cars.

Perhaps the high proportion of highly tuned Skyline's in the UK has kept prices on the low side since the classic market likes standard cars of whatever type, but with prices of even crappy old Fords etc rising fast, let alone 80's/90's 911's (suddenly £20K+) who'd bet against it?

Having just bought a really nice near stock R32 I can't believe how much better, faster and more thrilling it is for road use than all of the cars above and is surely at least as special as a 911. Integrale's are pretty impressive but the engine is nowhere near as good, M3's are stupidly over-rated and Cossie's crude although admittedly fun. I jumped in and got my 32 now 'cos I don't see myself affording one in 2-3 years time, and from the amount of attention it gets I reckon every man over the age of 30 would love to own one.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

There are more r32's in this country alone than there is r34's in the whole of Europe.



R32 Martin said:


> I reckon the R32 will follow E30 M3's, 3-door RS Cosworth's and Evo Integrale's into £15-25K territory and stay there pretty soon, especially for unmodified cars.
> 
> Perhaps the high proportion of highly tuned Skyline's in the UK has kept prices on the low side since the classic market likes standard cars of whatever type, but with prices of even crappy old Fords etc rising fast, let alone 80's/90's 911's (suddenly £20K+) who'd bet against it?
> 
> Having just bought a really nice near stock R32 I can't believe how much better, faster and more thrilling it is for road use than all of the cars above and is surely at least as special as a 911. Integrale's are pretty impressive but the engine is nowhere near as good, M3's are stupidly over-rated and Cossie's crude although admittedly fun. I jumped in and got my 32 now 'cos I don't see myself affording one in 2-3 years time, and from the amount of attention it gets I reckon every man over the age of 30 would love to own one.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

*Heritage...*



gtroc said:


> There are more r32's in this country alone than there is r34's in the whole of Europe.


The numbers of R32's will decline in the UK as they get written off, get broken up or exported. They made far fewer 34's (and 33's) originally but I think the numbers will start to even out eventually as the R34's relatively high value will ensure that fewer are written off or scrapped than the comparatively cheap R32.

If you look at the prices of S13's and S14's they reached rock bottom a few years ago and so many were written off and scrapped that the values are now increasing due to demand and their relative scarcity. The same will happen to the R32.

I think also the R32's motorsport success means a lot to enthusiasts and will ensure that they're collectable in the future like the early M3's and Sierra Cosworths. I like the R34 and its obviously the ultimate incarnation of the RB26 engined 4wd Skylines but to me it just doesn't have the same appeal and thats because I remember watching the Group A R32's creaming the Sierra Cosworths (and everything else) at Bathurst on video back in the early 90's. That heritage and the rawer 'more racing than shopping' edge is what I've always liked about the R32 but people buy things for different reasons and some people prefer newer cars or more comfortable cars. To each their own. 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

mambastu said:


> The numbers of R32's will decline in the UK as they get written off, get broken up or exported. They made far fewer 34's (and 33's) originally but I think the numbers will start to even out eventually as the R34's relatively high value will ensure that fewer are written off or scrapped than the comparatively cheap R32.
> 
> If you look at the prices of S13's and S14's they reached rock bottom a few years ago and so many were written off and scrapped that the values are now increasing due to demand and their relative scarcity. The same will happen to the R32.
> 
> ...


Exactly this. Obviously the 34 is awesome but it doesn't have the tangible classic qualities and provenance of the 32. Nissan even tried to recapture the magic of the 32 in the 34 after being criticised over the 33. 
I'm not sure total numbers remaining (34s being rarer than 32s in the uk) is significant. 

Who knows what's going to happen really, all the GTRs are holding good values for their age, but personally I think the only one that could really take off in value is the 32. The other models all have to refer back to it in some way and that counts for something in cars especially performance classics.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah but Motorsport is only part of it. R34s are rarest, and most famous to the general public so will always be more valuable IMHO!

Look at the number of R35 owners who have said they want an R34 in their garage at some point in the future....it's always the 34 they want, not any other variant!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah but Motorsport is only part of it. R34s are rarest, and most famous to the general public so will always be more valuable IMHO!
> 
> Look at the number of R35 owners who have said they want an R34 in their garage at some point in the future....it's always the 34 they want, not any other variant!


Really I've had a R34 but would want a R32


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Alright, apart from you, LOL.

I think the R32 pretty anonymous to the public largely....but original unmolested examples will accrue in value because they will be rare!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think the R32 pretty anonymous to the public largely....


Because it wasn't available in 'look at me' custard yellow ?  

Skylines (of all models) are an enthusiasts choice of car. None of them have the visual impact of a Ferrari or a Lamborghini so your average 'A to B' Kia/Hyundai driver probably won't know what it is but enthusiasts will recognize them instantly.

I've always been suprised how much attention my pretty standard/shabby looking R32 gets. Practically every time I put fuel in the thing someone comes up to me in the petrol station and starts chatting about it and I'm forever having people trying to goad me into racing them. Haven't experienced that so much with other cars and I can only assume its because they're rare. Other than car shows and events you don't see many R32's on the road. Prior to buying mine in 2007 I'd only ever seen three on the road over the years.

As far as R35 owners as prospective Skyline owners they don't appear particuarly interested in the older models and why would they be ? All the Skyline GT-R's were slower in standard form and I would think the thought of adding a rusty 20 year old Datsun (with no warranty) to their fleet would probably appall them ! 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

It would depend on how the US used import market behaves with the BNR Skylines. 

If there is strong demand for R32-R34's - then I believe prices here in the UK for clean/good running examples will have a reasonable chance to remain the same as they are now.

So in 2023

£7k for R32
£6-£7k for R33
£20-£27K R34

Fuel costs, duty and future motoring government policies in 2023 may well be very aggressive towards old cars, so this will limit demand down to the middle classes with larger properties and garages. 

If US import demand is weak, and combined with far higher running and legal costs to run a GTR, then you could see these cars being scrapped for parts or sold off to Russian buyers at a bargain price.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Obviously the us market will affect the uk one but it can only do it in a positive way since it cannott supply any cars only take them.

And with uk motoring rules there is no way they can outlaw the skyline so there will always be a demand for decent roadworthy examples and if/when this supply gets smaller prices will rise as sure as night follows day . ( please note I did say if/when)


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't see the point in having a car as an investment even a gtr I might be wrong but you buy these cars for the road/track thrills that can be had with them and the looks if that's what you like the look of unless your wanting to be buried in it use it enjoy it,
Just my 2p worth of course.
Nath


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

All cars drop in price!! With few exceptions though...like the classic cars and of course the RB26 powered skylines. In my opinion it is an investment to make in these cars, the skylines, they have seen the bottom already, they won't drop in price anymore, I can already see in the Swedish market the R32 is more expensive than the R33 already and this is just the beginning... Gentleman prepare to see the prices go up for the beasts that we all love so much!!

Alex


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Look at the price of this!:nervous:
> 
> ??????R34V-SPE????????????????7?KM? - Yahoo!??????
> 
> I'd love to buy a limited edition car like this and stick it in a controlled environment for ten years. Probably a better investment than a pension!


good point...pensions? They ain't worth a damn, that's partly why classic cars have picked up in value. I'd say as we are printing more and more money in our economy classic cars etc will be where people look to put their money.

I but them to drive them tho! If the go up in value so be it, if they go down so be it!

Quite surprised how people are still pricing 35's on PH u can pick up one below 30k now..a decent 32 is around 10k...that's quite a statement


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry to drag up an old thread,
What's people's opinions on future values with regards to modifications?

I would assume a stock car would be potentially a better option as far as investment, but what about a well/nicely modded example

And just for arguments sake or as an idea something like this;

Harlow Jap Autos | UK Stock | Nissan Skyline R33 GTR tuned by HKS

I really like it, does anyone have any info or know anything about it?


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

£6-£7k does not get you a decent R33 GTR at the moment.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Can't edit my post but for some reason the link appears to be wrong.

What I'm looking at is the R34 they have for sale

www.harlow-jap-autos.co.uk/TOMEIR34GTR000.html


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That looks a nice example to me, got some choice bits on. Silver isn't the most popular colour, but I'd be seeing that as a Z Tune replica myself, depending on mileage and condition underneath I could see it holding its price very well.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Toni, that's what I suspected but alwYs good to ask around


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Question for those with experience, are there any particularly prominent brands aside from Nismo, which hold consistent appeal?

Say you had an engine running entirely (as much as possible) HKS parts, would that hold greater appeal or Mine's perhaps?

Just interested in people's opinion.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

We can only speculate at this point but in my opinion Nismo would be a pretty safe bet if we where to expect any third party brand to keep a higher value in the future, especially since we will see a lot more of the Nismo brand next to Nissan GT-R, the next Z and 510 coming up its safe to say they will all have Nismo version alongside them. and peaple will get booted to think that as a better overall car then a standard Nissan product with the testing and reliability to go, what I´m coming at is that Nismo is something that will be recognised for quite some time and have the marketing on its side.

Any other brand is a guessing game if you ask me.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

*MrB* said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread,
> What's people's opinions on future values with regards to modifications?
> 
> I would assume a stock car would be potentially a better option as far as investment, but what about a well/nicely modded example
> ...


that car was/still is i believed owned by a very nice chap (gtroc member)

Newera supplied most of the parts, Nismo (genuine) bonnet & aero, midori front pipe (ti), midori outlets, midori muffler, Nismo limited edition wheels etc, the tomei kit, craft square mirrors etc.

from memory around £30,000 on parts was spent with us for the car.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

R32- 10k
R33- 12k
R34- 18k
R35- 20-25k


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

So having an engine built from scratch by Nismo with all the trimmings is the way to go?

Obviously concours condition too is always going to be a winner.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Saifskyline said:


> R32- 10k
> R33- 12k
> R34- 18k
> R35- 20-25k


The R32 is already 10k now and a goid R33 is also 12k now. Id say the R35 will be the cheapest, out of all the cars in 10 years.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

matty32 said:


> that car was/still is i believed owned by a very nice chap (gtroc member)
> 
> Newera supplied most of the parts, Nismo (genuine) bonnet & aero, midori front pipe (ti), midori outlets, midori muffler, Nismo limited edition wheels etc, the tomei kit, craft square mirrors etc.
> 
> from memory around £30,000 on parts was spent with us for the car.


Thanks Matty, the spec seems very impressive. I've spike with RK who built the car and he recommended it. Do you know or have you seen the car? I saw it used to be owned by a member a few years back (rich c)
I think but it looks like he sold it before most of this was done.

I'd like to know a bit more about it


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Saifskyline said:


> R32- 10k
> R33- 12k
> R34- 18k
> R35- 20-25k


Dream on about getting a 34 for 18k


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

Just an opinion of course but I still remember e30 m3's in the autotrader for £3-5k and they were tidy cars I should know I had three I sold all three for nearly double what I paid(thought I was very clever, wish I had hung on!) I am still in contact with 2 of the guys I sold to, one of which sold my henna red one for £25k 2 years ago and the other still own my old lachs silver car and was offered £30k for it last year.

I refer to this as that m3 had pedigree it was considered a world beater much like a r32 gtr was. Infact I would go as far as to say the r32 pretty much re wrote the rule book destroying rs500's which had been pretty much un slayable.
For me the r32 has just as much if not more pedigree than the e30 m3 and for that matter a lancia delta integrale evo,

I think values of all classic gtr will rise but I think the r32 gtr will command the most money because of pedigree.
This same discussion was had on a ford forum over 10 years ago and people thought escort cosworths would be one day more valuable than rs500's as prices had not risen much well we all know what happened next! Escorts are rising in value but for me pedigree is what counts and historic race cars with true racing pedigree in history have always commanded greater money in the end.

r32's £20-50k (possibly more for an N1)
r34's £25-50K
R33's £15-30k
R35's £12-25k

Just an opinion of course and also bear in mind that Japanese cars are still not recognised as true classics yet by the likes of Bonhams/heritage etc etc their time will come I am sure.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

I tend to agree with the above, R32 will most likely rise in price over the next 10-20 years to come, as said due to its history and will be considered more of a Classic than the others that followed.

A genuine low miles in flawless condition either completely stock or with Nismo upgrades i would actually consider saving as a pension, but finding one at a reasonable price even today is hard enough.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Agreed, the 32 and 34 will be top of the packing order, but I still feel the popularity of the 34 will always reign supreme.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

R32 because of its racing pedigree for 'those in the know', R34 as the most famous of the bunch. I think very good examples of both of these will command very good money and probably won't depreciate from their current position from now on....


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> R32 because of its racing pedigree for 'those in the know', R34 as the most famous of the bunch. I think very good examples of both of these will command very good money and probably won't depreciate from their current position from now on....


Agree, I think 34s will always be the most popular. Well kept low milleage limited edition 32s might score big bucks too, but they're going to have serious history to hold that value.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

the 32 and the 34 are worth moey for different reasons.

The 34 is the ultimate gtr for most people (not most GTR drivers ) and that wont change and of course it is rare which helps more than just a bit.

Decent 32s will appreciate in the same way as similar classic cars have. And this will only apply to rust free nice examples. 

WHEN/IF THE CLASSIC CAR MARKET RECOGNISES the 32 the rules will change . Then it will be stock examples and those with racing history that will jump in value . And genuine N1s and the like will be in a different league. (Just like escorts , cortinas etc.)


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with all of the above
The r34 will as has been said appreciate because as was mentioned that is the playstation generation original gran tourismo ultimate car, the guys that played the game are endless and the ones who have not owned one will one day crave that, scarcity means sellers can name their price
The r32 will be recognised as a true great in time dont forget rs500 were changing hands for well under 15k 15 years ago, I don't think you can buy a shell for that now.

Scarcity causes an increase in demand and when there are very few r32's left in japan and nice standard ones at that I think this will drive prices up also

The 2008 recession was one of the reasons many classic cars with pedigree jumped in value, when events like that take place people look for a "flight to safety" and do not trust banks and worry about their currency being devalued so they pump some of their wealth into Classic cars/art/wine commodities etc etc i.e. hard assets. 

This has been the case during/after every major recession in the last 100 years just check you will see what e30 m3's/integrals/rs500's etc did pre 2008 and then after.
We will have another recession very soon probably starting in 2016 after this fed/central bank induced bubble causes global markets to reach epic all time highs bursts and we see major problems in the Eurozone(Switzerland will be the starting point IMO) as everything is cyclical that will firm up classic GTR prices I am sure.

This is just my opinion of course


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Think you lot all miss the point.

10 years time.....IF we are all still using petrol, will anyone be able to afford to run these then "relic" cars.

That is if it will be legal to use unleaded fuel or if it's readily available to use.

Battery crap is the future, sadly, the tree huggers and green PM's are winning.


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

Trev that is a very good point battery crap indeed


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Trev said:


> Think you lot all miss the point.
> 
> 10 years time.....IF we are all still using petrol, will anyone be able to afford to run these then "relic" cars.
> 
> ...


Fair Point, in 10 years time i suspect black boxes will be mandatory in select countrys for new cars and used widely by insurance companys, new cars will also have internet connection to read online traffic data etc. and as you mention some/a lot of those new cars will have battery source.

But, there is no way they will be able to push out All pre 2014 cars in a 10 year timeframe, hell, average car age for insured vehicles must be at least, what, 10-20 years as is today.

By your calculation we dont have any cars on the road older than 10 years which is not the case, there will always be age groups that runs their cars for longer than that, and have a second car that is nostalgic to them, even if insurance fees makes them expansive.

edit,
We must not foresee transportation if we are to look at the whole scheme of oil, 10 years will not demolish all lorrys and ships we have on the road/water, and the goverments in reality cant put a to hihh price on gas as long as 90% of their transportation is demanded by oil supply. problems may arrise when we have a low oil usage of 30-40% for transportation, at that point they can put limits and deadline on transportation companys etc. to move on to other Power sources. but i dont see that happening in the next 10 years.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Im not so sure that battery cars will sweep the country. The green thing is a strange phenomenum. most people and governments say they are happy to go that way but few will do it unless it costs virtually nothing.
It will not make bat cars the thing only economics will 

And they will always have a limited life , if they didnt people would not have to buy new ones and the manufacturers will never let that happen,
So old bat cars will be throw away as the battery costs will be silly.

As for petrol going up to a silly level - its all duty here . The price out the ground is almost irrellevant. If there are loads of bat cars the government wont get its money from petrol so it will have to tax bat cars instead ( or more likely as well ) 
And not every country taxes the car like the UK.

Personally I can see bat cars becoming much more common but not replacing the petrol ones.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

RSVFOUR said:


> Im not so sure that battery cars will sweep the country. The green thing is a strange phenomenum. most people and governments say they are happy to go that way but few will do it unless it costs virtually nothing.
> It will not make bat cars the thing only economics will
> 
> And they will always have a limited life , if they didnt people would not have to buy new ones and the manufacturers will never let that happen,
> ...


Completely agree. Battery technology isn't really good enough yet and unless theres a major breakthrough in the technology then electric cars won't take over for years. Also oil companies and oil producing nations have a massive amount to lose if electric cars replace internal combustion cars so its in their best interests to buy and swallow up the technology. 

I can see that if the EU gets their way then MOTs will develop over time to make it more difficult for people to modify cars. Additional checks such as reading OBD ECU data to check for code changes compared to manufactures code and that sort of thing but it wouldn't be feasible to apply that sort of checking to our old pre-OBD cars. 
I can also imagine roadside DB meters particuarly near residential areas so I have a feeling our old Nissans will still be around in 20 years but probably with very quiet exhausts fitted (kill me now) and super efficient ECU's and injectors to squeeze out every last MPG. 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Well said, changes will be:
- MOT enforces all OEM safety equipment is functional (currently on the MOT but badly /rarely enforced properly).
- All modifications are E-Marked and anything that isn't you must be able to show type-approval documentation to the same effect. Wheels are going to be a favourite, as will exhausts.
- DB meters will be located on the roadside to identify offenders, it will also monitor emissions far more accurately and catalytic converters will be forced, legally to perform within a finer tolerance.
- Cold weather tyres will be mandatory.
- Cars will be taxed either per mile, or much more advanced, cars will be expected to operate within a pre-agreed quantity of 'excess emissions' - so people that tune will be allowed to tune, but not without keeping emissions near identical to original.
- Lights will be required to stay on permanently whenever a car is running.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's almost impossible to predict.

There were 3x the amount of 32 GT-Rs made as 33/34. Demand for 32s may be a little higher, but there's a lot more to choose from.

Exchange rate and import has a big impact. My first GT-R cost £16k otr 11 years ago. That same car would be £25k+ today because of difference in £/¥ and greater VAT, nevermind any variation in base cost of the car.

Decent N1s, Vspec IIs, NURs, 400Rs, UK cars, etc, will always command a premium.

Ultimately, it is yourselves that can also effect prices. If a car is advertised at £20k and no-one buys it, the price will drop.

New rules, domestic or EU, wouldn't have too much impact I would imagine. Most would not be retrospective beyond 10 years or so, as with the CAT rules, etc, already introduced.


----------



## xxstanfordxx (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a good condition 09 r35 and it has just gone up in value.. Was around 36k and now near 40k cause the earlier models have become more desirable, this will be short lived and when the my15 arrives the others will get cheaper and mine will unfortunately go down to around 32k ... R35 will not become a classic but low mileage well maintained r34s will slowly rise


----------



## gtrcaden (Nov 8, 2021)

MIKEGTR said:


> Looking at the 70's and 80's cars that are now being seen as classics and wth prices rising accordingly, what are peoples predictions on the prices of all of the GTR models?
> 
> Just looking in the cars for sale section and its pretty clear there aren't as many cars for sale that there was even just a year or two ago (except the 35 lol, where there are plenty).
> 
> ...


Well... this aged well lmao


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Think I was largely right


----------

